
Images from India's First Space Shuttle Launch - MKais
http://gizmodo.com/the-images-from-indias-first-ever-space-shuttle-launch-1778176802
======
ajarmst
While very interesting, and I'm sure I'm not the only one that wishes India
(and all of humanity, really) success in its space program, this is a very
long way from launching a crew-rated vehicle. Nor is the design particularly
astonishing or a real technical advance (for that, the private space firms
seem to be the ones moving forward). Yet another country trying to get humans
to LEO, which we pretty much figured out a half-century ago, and then
inexplicably stopped doing, just makes me sad. How about a real, concerted
effort for crew-rated heavy lift that can escape Earth? That can escape
Earth/Moon? That can provide crew life support for multi-month missions? You
know, the stuff I was promised as a kid in the 60s?

------
apapli
"Astonishing"?

I cannot stand click bait titles. Is there a browser plug in that replaces
bait words with more bland words instead?

~~~
smoyer
I'll bet there are "Ten things you won't believe about the ISRO" in that
article.

~~~
elthran
Elon Musk hates them!

~~~
S_A_P
India erected their shuttle program with this weird trick.

------
Malic
And Scott Manley will upload to YouTube a Kerbal Space Program simulation in
5...4...3...2...1...

------
whistlerbrk
Space junkies: what is the intended purpose of the shuttle given its size?
It's not clear from the article.

~~~
ajarmst
It's a test bed. Likely a simpler/cheaper solution to the infrastructure for
simulation, bench testing, aerodynamic testing, etc. that isn't as available
in India as in the US. Clearly some marketing/PR value, as well. Edit - It
also gives them an opportunity for all-up testing of mission communications,
ground control, pad operations, etc. The US and USSR already had ample real
experience with that by the time the Shuttle and ISS programs came around, but
other countries do not.

~~~
whistlerbrk
Ahh, I suspect what you're saying about launch operations is much more
valuable to them then testing of that vehicle. I'm guessing that a full sized
model can only be truly tested in situ.

------
jgrahamc
Go ISRO.

------
british_india
It's a toy.

~~~
mtmail
Can you elaborate? As the article says it may be small but it's still a huge
milestone.

~~~
british_india
No concern for recovery. No concern for life support. It's a toy.

------
ascotan
Expecting to see people trying hitching a ride on the rocket. Was not
disappointed.

